# Greenville, OH - Ranger YF Sweet Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14883524

09270909, We have Ranger at the Darke County Animal Shelter. She is a 1-year-old German Shepherd. She is black and brown with short hair. She is a sweet girl and very friendly. She will make a wonderful companion and is ready for adoption

Darke County Animal Shelter 
Greenville, OH 
937-547-1645


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

she is beautiful, how could she have ended up in a shelter? dont get it
hope she get a nice home


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful girl


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## 3Dogcouch (Nov 26, 2004)

I have an approved adoptive home for this girl in Philly....but I need to get her at least to the PA border. Does anyone have any Ohio contacts that can transport this girl a bit closer???? If we can get her to the PA border, we can take it from there.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Contact [email protected]


----------



## 3Dogcouch (Nov 26, 2004)

Please disregard this post. Ranger is being saved. Her new, approved furever parents have rented a plane and the wonderful people from the shelter are bringing Ranger to the airport !!!!!


I LOVE IT when a plan comes together!!!!!


----------

